# Study partner for SE Apr 2016



## gogo (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey ...

Anyone interested in joining forces to tackle the SE preparation?


----------



## hjin25 (Jan 4, 2016)

taking vertical in april.. wouldn't mind trading emails...


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm taking lateral in April (2nd try) and would be willing.


----------



## SomeDaySE (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm taking the Lateral in April as well. Buildings. I'm willing to try anything, lol!


----------



## sguru (Jan 7, 2016)

I am taking SE in April too, both Lateral and Vertical (Building). I want to join forces with you guys to kill this monster once and for all   . We can exchange emails.


----------



## Blue1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm taking lateral ..Bridge, 2nd try, willing to exchange emails


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jan 15, 2016)

I can do my best to help any bridge morning questions and afternoon if need be. Just PM and I can do my best. I hope to start a thread sometime soon outlining the essential bridge sections building folk need to know for the morning session of lateral


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 15, 2016)

Additionally, I am currently working on the lateral version of my Bridge Questions for the SE Exam book. I hope to have it done around the end of February. That will be helpful to building engineers that need some practice with bridge lateral questions. Stay tuned!


----------



## asffb (Jan 25, 2016)

Taking lateral this April. I could use a study partner just to get myself motivated to study everyday.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm taking vertical (buildings) in April. I'm willing to help/trade emails.


----------



## phecke (Jan 29, 2016)

Passed both exams (buildings) back in April of 2014.  I have particular expertise in timber and masonry design, but I'd be willing to answer any questions that people might have about anything to the best of my ability.


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2016)

I am going to take this April SE exam, Vertical and/or Lateral (building), I'm willing to help/trade emails.


----------



## doodie96 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am taking bridges/lateral in april and am willing to exchange emails and participate in discussions


----------

